# Naturalistic terarriums - Fern & Moss Safety?



## apocalypse910 (Sep 23, 2012)

So I know this is probably just going to be an exercise in frustration (I can hear Loki destroying plants as we speak) but I've really become interested in setting up a naturalistic terrarium for Loki.

I've been adding live plants for a few months now - I've been getting them from lllreptile as they use non-toxic plants with no fertilizer or pesticides. I've been using hearty plants like bromeliads which he can't seem to damage as easily and air plants that don't mind being ripped off the wall when he's in destructo mode. 

The next step I want to take is adding some ground cover to part of the cage, mainly mosses, lichens, and if safe ferns. You rarely see bare ground in nature and I'd like to add some ground cover to the parts of the cage he doesn't use to dig as much. 

Here is the cage so far - (note I was testing a fogger module in these pictures - the wire isn't normally accessible and the module isn't located where he can stick his nose in it).[/u] He has a full misting system on the ceiling and I'm building him a fogger as well











Again it is his cage, so I accept that he's going to rearrange it as he sees fit. I'd like to include as much greenery as possible for humidity, fresh air, and comfort. It is hard to say but they are so tuned in to scents I think all the outside smells and such make for a more stimulated tegu. I figure mosses can survive being walked on, they make for soft bedding, and will make digging and such easier. 

Today I spent several hours in the woods (upstate ny) collecting a huge variety of mosses and a fern. 

I have two questions - Are mosses generally reptile safe or are there any toxic ones I need to look out for? I've done a bunch of goggling and not finding much - wasn't sure if anyone here had more info. Any precautions I need to take to decontaminate them before adding them to the terrarium? I was thinking a light rinse with soapy water.

Bonus points if anyone can identify this fern and tell me if it is safe
I'm guessing Long Beech Fern but it is a pretty small plant so having a hard time placing it.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't really have anything helpful to say but that is awesome and I love the whole idea


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 23, 2012)

I can't help either just wanted to say I love the idea and his cage looks like a Dino movie!! It's awesome


----------



## apocalypse910 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks!! Was trying to go for the Jurassic park look 

Couldn't get an exact ident on the fern but it looks like a new york fern so I think it will be fine. I believe the only toxic fern around here is the bracken which looks pretty different from the ones I grabbed. Decided to go ahead with the mosses - rinsed them in slightly soapy water, removed as much soil as possible, and inspected them for insects. 

The cage looks a little patchworky at the moment but I think everything should blend nicely once it starts to grow more - assuming my little herbicidal tegu doesn't get it in his head to rip it all out. Would love to do a living wall on the back but don't want to get carried away until I see how he reacts.

Loki seems to like it so far - The entire room smells like a forest now so I think he'll be pretty happy with the change.

Some more pics with the moss if you are interested - I'll update the thread once the moss propagates a bit.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 23, 2012)

You nailed the Jurassic park look! It looks awesome need to get me a foger so Kirby can play raptor!


----------



## kymzilla (Sep 23, 2012)

That is fracking cool.!


----------



## tegus4life (Sep 23, 2012)

Can't help either, but it looks great!!


----------



## apocalypse910 (Sep 23, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> You nailed the Jurassic park look! It looks awesome need to get me a foger so Kirby can play raptor!



Thanks! 
BTW if anyone else is looking you can get fogger modules off ebay for about three dollars. I'm still working on making a system out of it as I want to pump the fog in from above - but figured it may be helpful as the reptile systems are around $60. Just don't put it in the cage unattended - I put my finger in front of the ultrasonic emitter and did not have a fun time. I definitely don't want it to come in contact with a curious tegu snout.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yea I'm turning a humidifier into a foger lol


----------

